# Fix weird sputter. Dont always trust the autozone Diagnostics (video)



## ArmyofDestro (Oct 25, 2019)

Be careful what the diagnosis say might cost you money. We did a ecu flash for the mass air flow code and now its doesn't show up. This misfire was the actually problem. Which there was no codes for.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

